# Kittens Sucking Tail



## flyfshrmn1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have two 4 month old Savannah kittens. One is Sucking her tail and she also sucks her sisters tail at times. Is this normal, will she grow out of it, and will it hurt her, say maybe buy sucking the hair off the tail tip?:?
Thank you in Advance


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've heard about this in kittens that are taken too soon from their moms, but also with kittens for no reason. You could try putting Bitter Apple on the very tips of their tails until it stops, or something else that tastes bad (but isn't dangerous to cats). From doing a quick search here, most cats seem to grow out of it, and it's only a problem when the hair starts falling out.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My bottle babies do this sometimes....or worse, the suckle on their littermates private areas. Ouch! She should grow out of it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have nothing constructive to add, but must say: Oh wow! Savannah cats! I love those cats! I'm not sure if they'd be too wild for me... but I know they're certainly too expensive for me! Haha, I hope you tell us more about your two cats!


----------

